# Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats?



## dub_this (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm in the market for the Touareg but will need space for infant car seats. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (dub_this)*

I can't help you with pics but can tell you they do work in the rear seat since whoever had mine before I got it had one in the rear seat. We could still see the marks on the seat where it sat. They are no longer there but were pretty evident when we got it.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (dub_this)*

My wife and I have a two year old boy, and we've had all three types of car seats in my Touareg (infant, rear facing toddler and front facing toddler). They all work fine. The Touareg has the LATCH system which greatly reduces the difficulty installing and removing child safety seats. I can install it in less than 5 minutes. The one recommendation I do have pertains mostly to the infant seat. Most of them have a base that stays in the car and an infant carrier that snaps in. The base has a "u" shaped strap with clips on both ends that attach to the LATCH points and run through the base. The problem is on a leather seat back, the tightening of the belt acts like a fulcrum and the base can rotate up toward the rear seat back when you accelerate. We found that placing a rubber/vinyl child seat mat underneath (available at any place that sells car seats, like Buy Buy Baby) not only protected the leather from indentations and soiling, but substantially (more than 90%) reduced the unwanted rotation of the seat base. Would highly recommend this to anyone installing a car seat in a car with leather seats.
Here's a link to what I'm referring:
http://www.buybuybaby.com/shop...67488
Hope this helps.


----------



## dub_this (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (Ted K)*

cool.... i was thinking about how it would possibly rub against the leather.... thnx....


----------



## Jersey John (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_We found that placing a rubber/vinyl child seat mat underneath (available at any place that sells car seats, like Buy Buy Baby) not only protected the leather from indentations and soiling, but substantially (more than 90%) reduced the unwanted rotation of the seat base. Would highly recommend this to anyone installing a car seat in a car with leather seats.


I agree with Ted K on this but another (possibly less expensive solution) is to use grip pads for kitchen cabinets. We had our local police officer ensure that our seat was installed correctly and she suggested using it. Another thing that helps (esp with Graco seats) is to use a 1/2 round styrofoam rod that they use at the gym to act as a level. It really works/


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (Jersey John)*

I have a car seat in my T-reg and it is sitting on a plain old cotton terry towel. Works to protect the leather and keeps the sit in place and level. Just my 2 cents worth. 
The seats fit easy and well and have plenty of room, but then again my daughter is only 16months


----------



## GFSGTI (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (whammie)*

Rockin' the Recaro (comes with speakers in the head restraints)!








I use a rubber mat I got at babies r us and it does a good job of keeping out the creases.


----------



## laissezfaire (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (Ted K)*

are the latch points only on the outer seats or also in the middle. Not sure if I saw that in the manual.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (laissezfaire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laissezfaire* »_are the latch points only on the outer seats or also in the middle. Not sure if I saw that in the manual.

The LATCH anchors are on the outer seats only, but if you want to use the center section for a child seat, you would use the 2 inner LATCH anchors for that.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (dub_this)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_this* »_I'm in the market for the Touareg but will need space for infant car seats. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

If you look at the rear seat of the Touareg, you will notice that the flat portion of the seat bottom is very narrow and the both sides rises up from the middle section.
Therefore, to properly fit a child seat in the rear, you need to find a seat with a narrow base so that the entire child seat base can be in contact with the car's seaat base flat section. If you have a wider child seat base, then you end up compressing the higher side sections of the car's seat bottom and it may or may not be stable a installation.


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

check out the maxi cosi seats. european seats that just got dot approval for the united states. they fit touaregs very well. as opposed to american seats they have many color combos. very nice and super safe seats. 
http://www.maxi-cosi.com


_Modified by sheaffer at 8:30 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## Belligerant (Jan 10, 2008)

Also try the Sunshine Kids Radion. It is quite narrow and one of the only seats that you can fit 3 accross the back seat if need be. Some nice colour options and a few different material options. We love ours.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (AsianDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AsianDude* »_
If you have a wider child seat base, then you end up compressing the higher side sections of the car's seat bottom and it may or may not be stable a installation.


If you sinch the belts tight enough, should be a problem. I put a knee on the seat and push down while tightening the belts. It makes the seat install rock solid.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (Ted K)*

Perfect timing on this thread as I'm also starting to look for a car seat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (sheaffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sheaffer* »_check out the maxi cosi seats. european seats that just got dot approval for the united states. they fit touaregs very well. as opposed to american seats they have many color combos. very nice and super safe seats. 

_Modified by sheaffer at 8:30 PM 1-21-2008_

Personally, I prefer a 5 point harness not a three point as in this seat. I'm a safety nut, especially when it comes to my son. We have the Britax.


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (Ted K)*

I second the Britax. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We have a Marathon seated behind the passenger seat. The Britax has a very solid base and adjustable seating positions. The ratings on this are all very very positive and anyone that is in the market for a carseat should consider one. Underneth the seat we have a seat saver to protect the leather surfaces made by prince lionhart.
http://www.toysrus.com/product...67171


----------



## dub_this (Oct 11, 2002)

Wife and I went with the chicco keyfit 30.... its HUGE.... 
http://www.chiccousa.com/produ...age=1


----------



## dub_this (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (dub_this)*

I imagine that a Touareg with 3 kids would be cramped, right?


----------



## Belligerant (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (dub_this)*

Not too bad in the back seat if you use the Sunshine Kids Radion car seat. Could be worse, but there certainly could be more room. Depends on how big you want to go or if keeping with only 2 rows of seating is more your style.


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_
Personally, I prefer a 5 point harness not a three point as in this seat. I'm a safety nut, especially when it comes to my son. We have the Britax.

maxi cosi mico (infant seat) has a 5 point harness. also the european version of the base that is secured with via latch comes with an "leg" that extends from the base to the floor. that way you adjust the leg firmly to the floor so the base with the infant seat is very tightly secured. that's why my wife and i purchased the european version. 
here's a pic of what i mean


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (sheaffer)*

Nice, I like. However I was referring to toddler seats. Most of them are 3 point harnesses rather than 5. People get a bit more lazy and don't want to deal with the difficulty of getting toddlers in and out.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (AsianDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AsianDude* »_
The LATCH anchors are on the outer seats only, but if you want to use the center section for a child seat, you would use the 2 inner LATCH anchors for that.


*NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!*
The LATCH systems is ONLY for the two outer seats. If anything is placed in the center seat, it has to be used with the seatbelt. The LATCH hook spacing is wrong for the center seat and you HAVE to have a dedicated latch hook for EACH SEAT.
RTFM!








Sorry for going off, but when you are talking about the safety and lives of children, you have to do it right. Proper latch instructions are listed in the manual for the vehicle.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (dub_this)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_this* »_I'm in the market for the Touareg but will need space for infant car seats. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Here are some photos of our T2 with a toddler seat. It's a large one, a Britax 5 point harness. An infant seat is much smaller and will fit fine. We had one in our '04 Touareg.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aussievwowner (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (Ted K)*

We are having our 3rd child and have a 2007 Touareg TdI - has anyone successfully been able to put 3 child seats in the back? Is this even possible?


----------



## Belligerant (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (aussievwowner)*

We have Sunshine Kids Radiant car seats which you are able to install 3 seats side by side in the rear bench. Currently we only have 1 forward facing and 1 rear facing seat installed but we have a 3rd seat ready to fit once we require it. These are one of the only seats that I know of that are made to work 3 in a row in "smaller" vehicles. (they use these seats on the John & Kate plus 8 TV show if you've ever seen it)


----------



## aussievwowner (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have pix of their Touareg with carseats? (Belligerant)*

That's great news! Thanks for the help.
Now i just need to see if i can get them in Australia! We had Safe & Sound seats, but they look to wide to fit another in there.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Get the Touareg.
Get rid of the child.
Problem solved!


----------

